# Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?



## Flussbarschfan (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich als unheilbarer Petrijünger lese, schaue und höre natürlich begierig alles, was auch nur im Entferntesten mit der Angelei zu tun hat.
Durch diese gemeinen (weil so verlockenden) Fernseh-, Zeitschriften- und Urlaubsberichten durch Freunde etc. haben sich in meinem Kopf schon so einige quasi feste Wünsche eingenistet, wohin ich noch überall reisen will um "mal anders" Fisch zu fangen... mich würde jetz mal interessieren, was so eure Traum-Angelländer sind, wo ihr mal unbedingt hin wollen würdet...
|kopfkrat 
ich mach jetz einfach mal den Anfang:
Norwegen: Fjordfischen
Australien: Barramundifischen im Outback
Kanada: Lachsfischen

...so, jetzt seit ihr dran!   ...Träumereien ausdrücklich erwünscht!


----------



## Sailfisch (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Sehr interessantes Thema.
Ich teile Deine Reisewünsche und möchte zusätzlich sehr gern mal nach Hawaii und auf die Galapagos-Inseln.


----------



## krauthi (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

als ich vo ca 23 jahren angefangen habe  mit dem schönsten hobby der welt    haben wir   bei der ersten weihnachtsfeier  meines damaligen angelvereins eine videofilm  von kanada gesehen  da wurde die  gäste  per wasserflugzeug  so richtig  in die wildnis geflogen  und dort   hatten  die nichts außer einer blockhütte und  funk   für notfälle 
die haben dort zu viert  einen monat lang   in der wilrdnis gelebt  , gejagd und geangelt  nach herzenslust 
diese bilder haben mich damals als 12 jährigen  so beeindruckt  das ich immer noch davon träume sowas mal selber zu machen 

aber solange meine seine träume nicht aufgibt besteht immer noch hoffnung    es auch mal zu verwirklichen 


gruß Krauthi

sowas


----------



## wodibo (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Obwohl ich schon oft in Norge war, sind doch noch viele Ecken offen die ich noch besuchen möchte.
Ansonsten reizt mich der gesamte indopazifische Raum #6 Fischen und Kultur in Fernost ist schon was besonderes  :l


----------



## mcrae (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Kanada.
Da gibt es Ecken mit viel Wasser und wenig Mensch, also beste Voraussetzungen.


----------



## Alleskönner (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Auf der ganzen Erde mal!Aber am meisten nach Asien,Australien,Alaska.....


----------



## Jörg2 (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Schließe mich den Wünschen von Wobido an. Es gibt nichts schöneres als bei besten Badewetter in einer wunderschönen Natur zu angeln. Meine Lieblingsländer dafür sind Thailand, Indonesien, Sri Lanka.

Sri Lanka war auch der erste Fernreiseurlaub von mir und bisher auch der schönste. Werde ich mit sicherheit nochmal machen und dann auch mal versuchen zu angeln. Das hatte ich dort nämlich nicht probiert. (ausser vom Riff - viele bunte Fische)

Als Besonderer Wunsch steht noch Lofoten in Norge aus sowie Big Game angeln rund um Mauritsius.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Andreas 25 (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

1. Lofoten
2. Island
3. Irland
4. Kanada/Alaska (wenn es der Geldbeutel hergibt)
Jeweils im Meer.

Gruß Andreas!!!


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Hallo#h ,

1. Schweden ( fahre ich am 24.6.2005 hin)
2.  Wieder in den Oman ( vieleicht nächstes Jahr wieder)
3. Norwegen
4. Alaska
 .........:q 

Das waren meine Träume!!  :q (noch):q


----------



## Flatfischer (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

1. Nordaustralien: Kimberley-Region
    Fliegenfischen auf Barramundi und Trevally.

2. Cosmoledo (Aldabra-Atoll im indischen Ozean).
    Das beste (und leider definitv teuerste) Bonefischrevier der Welt.

Flatfischer


----------



## Darry (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Geiles Thema!

schon seit knapp 18 Jahren träume ich von 4 Wochen Schweden: Hütte, eingener Steg, eigenes Boot und viele Dicke Hechte:k 
Das steht definitiv auf meine Fishing-Master-Plan!

Kanada und Australien wären so die großen Übersee-Träume und nach Spanien auf Zander, Waller & Schwarzbarsch würde ich auch gerne einbauen!


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Wo will ich unbedingt hin zum fischen ? 

heim nach Bayern  

ne mal im Ernst, mich würden die baltischen Staaten und Sibirien mal reizen


----------



## Darry (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo will ich unbedingt hin zum fischen ?
> 
> heim nach Bayern


 
Nach Bayern will ich auch mal zum angeln, :m vielleicht in diesem Sommer.


----------



## olheca (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

War in Alaska auf Lachse,Afrika "Big Game" usw. Aber mein schöstes Ziel wäre in der
Südsee Salzwasserfliegenfischen und einen"Silver-Ghost"zu fangen.
Olheca


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Kanada, Alaska und die Seychellen


----------



## sebastian (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Unberührter Fluss in Kanada voll mit Hechten wär geil !


----------



## BigEarn (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Back to my River Pororari :c :c :c


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

auf jeden fall will ich nach Florida auf tarpon und nach Kanada Lachse und hechte zerren


----------



## schwedenklausi (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

es  gibt doch nur bayern,warum:
die tages oder wochenkarten sind so günstig wie in keinem anderen bundesland.
auflagen gibt es in bayer auch fast keine.die wenigen berufsfischer sind alle nett und behilflich.darum nur bayern!!!!!!
schwedenklausi


----------



## havkat (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Moin!

Also N u. S lass ich mal wech. Da fahr ich sowieso hin.

Fangen wir mit Island (Lachs) an und machen dann den Hopser nach Grönland (Gefleckter Seewolf, Schwarzer Heilbutt, Arktischer Saibling).

Dann rüberrutschen nach Alaska/Kodiak Island (Heilbutt, Lachs), runter nach Monatana (Forellen).
Da wir schon mal auf dem Kontinen sind einen Küstenstaat der US mit gutem Fischen auf Striped Bass suchen und dann fix weiter nach Florida (Tarpon, etc.)

Runter nach Chile und Meerforellen belästigen.

Rüber ins südl. Afrika zum Brandungsfischen auf Adlerfisch, etc.

Neuseeland, is klar.

Australien, Kimberleys (Barramundi).

Kola (Riesenbachforellen)

Das wär´s dann so weit.

Start again........


----------



## Rumpelrudi (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Mein Bruder wohnt in Kanada am Ontario Lake und fragte nach, ob ich ihn mal besuchen komme. Er wollte mir dann zeigen, wie man im großen See die Lachse fängt. Er hat auch ein Kottage bei Thousend Island mit Boot. Muskalunge soll man da fangen können, aber auch normale Hechte. Ich brauch auch nur den Flug bezahlen. Ein stuttgarter Markenauto und ein bayrisches Motorrad stellt er mir schon hin. Soll ich da wirklich hin fahren;+;+

Ich wollte eigentlich an die Listertalsperre um große Barsche zu fangen.


----------



## Forellenhunter (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Nach Kanada auf Lachse, und nach Florida. Irgendwie wie die meisten hier. Evtl. mal an die großen Sibirischen Flüsse.


----------



## Flussbarschfan (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Bruder wohnt in Kanada am Ontario Lake und fragte nach, ob ich ihn mal besuchen komme. Er wollte mir dann zeigen, wie man im großen See die Lachse fängt. Er hat auch ein Kottage bei Thousend Island mit Boot. Muskalunge soll man da fangen können, aber auch normale Hechte. Ich brauch auch nur den Flug bezahlen. Ein stuttgarter Markenauto und ein bayrisches Motorrad stellt er mir schon hin. Soll ich da wirklich hin fahren;+;+
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich an die Listertalsperre um große Barsche zu fangen.


 
...was gibt es denn da noch groß zu zögern!?! Koffer packen und ab nach Kanada!#d  :q


----------



## Ghanja (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Great Slave Lake - Lake Trout
Mongolei - Taimen

 :l (Sind halt Träume) ...


----------



## Albrecht (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Mich würde es mal an den Amazonas ziehen, Peacock-Bass, Payara...

Wenn da nicht die Spinnen, Schlangen und Amis währen...

TL,
Al


----------



## ralle (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Neuseeland und Australien -- das wärs !!


----------



## Dart (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Eine Raftingtour in Alaska, oder mit dem Kanu auf einem der Zuflüsse des Yukon wäre so mein Ding.Paddeln,Angeln,Paddeln.........

Der Amazonas mit seinen Peacock Bass reizt mich auch sehr|supergri 
Na ja, weiter träumen und sparen#h 
Gruß, Dart


----------



## Shiloh (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Hallo aus Kanada,
ich bin seit ca. 1 Jahr in Kanada und habe mir meinen Traum als Angler erfuellt.
Es ist kein unerfuellbarer Traum in Kanada zu angeln, z.B. eine Angellizenz in Manitoba kostet 20 Euro fuer's ganze Jahr und Du kannst in allen Seen und Fluessen von Manitoba angeln. Da ich als Petrijuenger auch das Jagen in mir habe, freue ich mich auf die Wasservogeljagd (Gaense, Enten, Schnepfen, Praeriehuehner etc.). Hier kannste ohne Jagdschein jagen gehen.

.


----------



## freibadwirt (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Da wüßte ich einiges............................................
Nordnorwegen
Schweden
Cabo San Lucas Mexiko
Na ja Träume sind da für da das man sie sich erfüllt.#6 
Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## Rausreißer (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*



			
				freibadwirt schrieb:
			
		

> Da wüßte ich einiges............................................
> Nordnorwegen
> Schweden
> Cabo San Lucas Mexiko
> ...



Das sehe ich genauso, Andreas. #6 
Gernot #h


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Chile/Argentinien (Feuerland) : Meerforellen im RioGrande
Bahamas : Bonefish
Island : Lachs

Das sind die Toppunkte auf der Liste....und...und...und.....!


----------



## mrrobbie (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

werd mir mal thailand geben...nov-dez.....
3 wochen ....

mal sehen was vom ufer oder auch vom boot aus beisst....

hat jemand erfahrungen.....


ziel wäre krabi....


----------



## Profi (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

In einem See mit gutem Hechtbestand, wo noch nie einer abgeknüppelt wurde....


----------



## mrrobbie (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

seen mit sehr gutem hechtbestand gibt es in kärnten.... längsee, ossiachersee....

mehr oder weniger fanggarantie...


----------



## Debilofant (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Nabend - träum...,

Barentsee Insel Bjoernoeya und/oder vielleicht noch besser Alaska/Kanada:...Flatterfischstippen

Ägypten:...Nilbarsch

:c :c #c hat wer von Euch Zeit und Geld über? #c :c :c 

@ "Muschelsammler", äh sorry  Hafenkatze:



> Start again........


 
Nix da!! Gibt keine Nixfangproberunde! Der zweite Flieger geht zum Mars und da jibt gar kein Wasser, sondern nur grünes Zeugs, dass Hunger auf Wölfchen hat...

Tschau Debilofant :m


----------



## junior_Carp (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Patagonien/Forelle:k 
Neuseeland/Forelle:k 
Mongolei/Huchen:k 

Das sind meine Träume. Nach Kanada geht es nächstes Jahr|supergri


----------



## EddyEdward (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Sarulesti-See - Karpfen
Australien - Barramundi
Alaska - Heilbutt/Lachs


----------



## spin-paule (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Habe mal vor Jahren Bilder von Großbarben in Indien gesehen. 
Da will ich (auch mal) hin.
Spin-Paule


----------



## Dieter1944 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*



			
				mrrobbie schrieb:
			
		

> werd mir mal thailand geben...nov-dez.....
> 3 wochen ....
> 
> mal sehen was vom ufer oder auch vom boot aus beisst....
> ...



Ein Freund von mir fliegt jedes Jahr mit Familie nach Thailand, mietet sich die ganze Zeit über für kleines Geld ein größeres Boot, angelt  auf dem Seeweg zu einer Insel. Nimmt die großen Klopper mit auf die kleine Insel. Gibt sie dort im Restaurant ab. Der Koch verwertet sie und sie bekommen natürlich das Essen umsonst.Den rest behält er (der Koch).
WO er dahin fährt, weiß ich nicht. Er bringt aber immer tolle Bilder mit.

Schätze, du wirst deine Freude haben

LG Dieter


----------



## Mumpitz (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Hmpf, ich auch will...

Mir fallen da ein: BC Frazer River/ Harrison Lake auf Stör und Lachs, dann Florida und wenn ich dann immer noch Lust auf's Angeln habe, Neuseeland, Chile - Argentinien.
Momentan würde es mir aber eigentlich schon genügen, überhaupt mal wieder ans Wasser zu kommen, da muß es gar nicht mal so exotisch sein, obwohl der Traum von klarem Wasser und großen Fischen ohne Ende wohl in fast jedem von uns steckt.
Eigentlich möchte ich nur einfach mal wieder unberührte Natur und Artenreichtum erleben. So war ich vor 17 Jahren mal am Gardon am Pont du Gard und was ich zu dieser Zeit an Fischen im Wasser gesehen habe, habe ich bis heute nicht vergessen können  Wie sehr habe ich mir damals eine Angel gewünscht, aber leider war das nur eine Jahrgangsstufenfahrt... Ersatzweise schweben mir da Flats, das Sichtangeln vom Bug eines Bootes in türkisfarbenem Wasser vor, damit könnte ich auch gut leben 

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## Nauke (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*



			
				Shiloh schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir zum Ziel gesetzt, dem deutschen Angler Kanada's schoenste Angelstellen fuer einen guenstigen Preis inklusive Flug und Uebernachtung mit Fruehstueck zu organisieren.



Hau rein. #6 

Norge habe ich mir erfüllt.

Kanada würde ich gerne erleben wollen und natürlich auf heilis gehen. Und auf 
Lachs zu angeln , das wär's.

Gerne würde ich auch in Neuseeland den Riesenaalen nachstellen und in
Ägypten den Riesenbarschen.  Träum träum träum

Aber bevor ich da hinfahre muß ich erstmal in Norge die 6,5 Kg Marke
knacken #q  :m


----------



## THD (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Meine Ziele:
- Sibirien auf Taimen und Hecht
- Grönland oder Island auf Saibling und Lachs
- Aland Inseln auf Hecht und Barsch


----------



## Airferdo (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*



			
				mrrobbie schrieb:
			
		

> werd mir mal thailand geben...nov-dez.....
> 3 wochen ....
> 
> mal sehen was vom ufer oder auch vom boot aus beisst....
> ...


 
Gute Zackenbarsche, div. Schnaper und Baracudas ! allerdings nur gut zu fangen bei den vorgelagerten Inseln.Es gib ? (gab after the big wave) Boote die man chartern konnte (kann).
Auf Koh Samui (Gulf of Siam) ist das fischen (auch vor den Inseln) auch gut ich dort beim tauchen sehr viel Baracudas und Barsche gesehen (bei Koh Tao) allerdings ist es mit Boote chartern nicht so prall.

Meine Wunschziele:
Costa Rica
Raum Nordcap (in Planung :k )  
Bahamas (Haifischen)


----------



## Aali-Barba (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Wenn ich könnte, wie ich wollte, kämen folgende Ziele in Frage;

- Zu meiner Tante nach Kanada fliegen und dort wochenlang mit einem WoMo durch die Lande pilgern und fischen

- Einmal in den USA an einem Flusslauf fischen, wie man ihn in dem Film "Und aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluss" sieht

- Nochmal den See finden, an dem ich als Kind mit einer Jugendgruppe in Norwegen war. Leider ist mit der Namen entfallen und ich müsste das damalige Ziel über die Kirchengemeinde in Erfahrung bringen

- Eine Rundtour durch Irland mit Angelerlaubniss an allem, was flüssig ist


----------



## Kangoo (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Hallo !!!

Ich möchte mal Malcolm Douglas Like nach Australien.

Gruß Kangoo


----------



## christian1234 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Ich würde auch allzugerne mal nach Kanada.....Pikes, Muskie usw.

Hab mal in ner Anglerzeitschrift eine Anzeige gesehen von so nem See in Canada wo das Mindestmass der Fische bei 120 cm war!!!!!!! GEIL Einfach mal in so ner verlassenen Holzhütte irgendwo an einem See, 40 km weit und breit nichts, ein gscheites boot...das wär was


----------



## Jirko (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

seufzseufz:

- flowage chippewea wisconsin... muskellunge
- portlockbank vor homer in alaska... pazifischer heilbutt
- grönland... gefleckter steinbeißer und der große rote
- spitzbergen, hornsund- und südkapbank... auf was? iss´r name entfallen |kopfkrat 
- neuseeland... die großen schleicher - neuseeland-aal

...seufzseufz #h


> Barentsee Insel Bjoernoeya


iss bestümmt auch was feines debilofant #6


----------



## MrFloppy (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

Ui, Top-Angelreviere wenn Zeit und Geld keine Rolle spielen:

Marlin und Thun in der Karibik
Nilbarsche im Nassersee
Riesenaale in Neuseeland
Mahseer in Indien
Wels im Po oder Ebro
Tarpoon in Florida

Schon erfüllt:
Hechte in Irland (wird nochmal wiederholt!)
Beachfishing in Australien zum 1. (2. Versuch folgt in 6 Wochen)


----------



## Flussbarschfan (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*



			
				Kangoo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !!!
> 
> Ich möchte mal Malcolm Douglas Like nach Australien.
> 
> Gruß Kangoo


 
...meine Rede!   ...der Mann hat ein Leben!:c


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (1. August 2005)

*AW: Wohin wollt ihr unbedingt mal zum Fischen?*

1. Mit Wohnmo und Boot dahinter einmal rund um Island ,in kleinen Häfen das Boot ins Meer schmeissen und rausfahren.

2. In N endlich mal *konsequent* auf Tiefe fischen,wird evtl. in ein oder zwei Jahren etwas.

3. In N einen extrem ruhigen,fängigen Fjord finden,in dem ich mit meinem Boot fahren kann und meinen Jungen für das Angeln fanatisieren kann.


----------

